# Hiding



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

For a few days I notice Poseidon (my betta), he hides in his cave. I want to know why he does that???? This is the first time I saw him do that. My previous bettas never hide in the cave.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Needs some alone time maybe.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Might also be a sign of illness (maybe). My 10g recently had ich, and for a few days before I noticed my betta was always hiding in the plants, not coming out for food and so on. If he still comes for food I think its a good sign. If he doesn't, might want to look at him real close and see if there is a problem.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

He still comes for food but why hide? I sometimes can't find him and he always sleeps in the cave


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

When fish get stressed they tend to hide. I provide all my bettas with hiding opertunities, and so far out of the 4 I have had only one ever used his cave. I guess they are all different and some like to hide


----------

